# Auto Tune Reminder



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

I would like a auto tune feature. Sometimes you don't want to record. Maybe you just want to be reminded that your show is about to come on without recording it. Also the Tivo will auto tune to that channel without recording it. Of course recording would always be a option...(it is a DVR).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Set it to record. If you're there when the recording starts, you can cancel it. And if you're not there, you won't miss the show.

You know you can watch while it's recording, right? You can even start a few minutes behind, skip the commercials, and finish up in real time.

Or is it that you want to save disk space?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

There is no such thing as "tuning without recording". No matter what, every video frame you watch on your TiVo is coming from the hard drive. Whether that frame was saved on the hard drive a few dozen milliseconds or a few years before you watch it, it was still recorded. The only real difference between watching "Live TV" and recording the show is that the Tivo sets up a 30 minute recording buffer for any "live" program, and starts deleting any "live" video 30 minutes after it was recorded. The buffer gets emptied if you switch channels, but partial "recordings" are typically kept.


----------



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

lrhorer said:


> There is no such thing as "tuning without recording". No matter what, every video frame you watch on your TiVo is coming from the hard drive. Whether that frame was saved on the hard drive a few dozen milliseconds or a few years before you watch it, it was still recorded. The only real difference between watching "Live TV" and recording the show is that the Tivo sets up a 30 minute recording buffer for any "live" program, and starts deleting any "live" video 30 minutes after it was recorded. The buffer gets emptied if you switch channels, but partial "recordings" are typically kept.


You big dummy. Don't you think we all know that. This is a suggestion for future features. There are also other DVRs that already have this feature. It would be nice if Tivo had it as well.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

tfellad said:


> It would be nice if Tivo had it as well.


I disagree. It would be interface clutter.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The TiVo usage model is counter to that.

I have always made recordings of programs I'd like to watch If I am too occupied to tune them myself.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

tfellad said:


> It would be nice if Tivo had it as well.


To what end? I see no advantage, and a great deal of trouble to completely re-work the TiVo's fundamental operational concepts.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It would be useful since it wouldn't cause another program to be deleted when one was very close to being full.

though I agree it's too complex/rarely used to ad. Making a 5 minute manual recording is a decent 'workaround' for the issue.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I guess I don't see the point, either. Set up a recording and if you happen to be around when it starts, watch it live. If not, it's there when you're ready to watch it.

I had dish for a while and they have the auto tune feature. Never used it. Always recorded everything anyway. It's real easy to delete it when you're done. And if you don't manage to get back to the tv at the start of the show, you don't miss anything.


----------



## Ronio (May 12, 2008)

I had this feature with Sony Ultimate TV and I used it a lot. Many sporting events I prefer to watch live.

I disagree with "wmcbrine". I think it would add a lot more clutter to my Now Playing list to go and hit record on every item I intend to watch, just to ensure I'm not missing it because I got to wrapped up with Home Shopping, FoxNews or the Weather Channel which is really just burning up time till the game starts.


----------



## 37bigdon (May 28, 2007)

I used Auto-Tune a lot on my Dish DVR. And I want it on my TiVo Series 3. Telling me I should instead record and then delete is no substitute. There are 5-day/week news programs that I want to auto-tune, two in the morning and two in the evening. I would not use auto-tune for non-recurring programs.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

37bigdon said:


> I used Auto-Tune a lot on my Dish DVR. And I want it on my TiVo Series 3. Telling me I should instead record and then delete is no substitute. There are 5-day/week news programs that I want to auto-tune, two in the morning and two in the evening. I would not use auto-tune for non-recurring programs.


The purpose of a DVR is to let you watch what you want, when you want it, without regard for network scheduling. You record what you watch so you can skip commercials and skip segments of a program that you have no interest in.

The purpose of a reminder is to notify you about a desired program so you don't miss it. But with a DVR, you're supposed to record your desired programs, so there's no worry they will be missed. If there's no worry about missing something, then there's no need for a reminder. Simply put, a reminder is a redundant feature that adds to complexity.

You can record the 7pm news every day (set to keep one), and you can 'tune in' to watch the recording at 7:05, 7:45, 8:05, or not at all. When you set the DVR to save just one episode, you always have the latest news at your fingertips, with no wasted space.

Just look at the To Do List on my Tivo:










Every day, I record the market news on CNBC from 4-5pm, national news on CNN from 4-7pm, area sports news on CSNDC from 5-6pm, and Kudlow from 7-8pm. All are set to keep only one episode (the most recent). Each day, all the news from the day before is replaced with the current news.

I probably watch no more than 20 minutes of total news per day, on average, but this allows me to pick and choose what I want to see on a given day, without settling for whatever happens to be on. It also allows me to skip commercials and skip news segments that I have no interest in.



Ronio said:


> I had this feature with Sony Ultimate TV and I used it a lot. Many sporting events I prefer to watch live.
> 
> I disagree with "wmcbrine". I think it would add a lot more clutter to my Now Playing list to go and hit record on every item I intend to watch, just to ensure I'm not missing it because I got to wrapped up with Home Shopping, FoxNews or the Weather Channel which is really just burning up time till the game starts.


TiVo designed their DVR with groups and customizable wishlists expressly to minimize clutter. The TiVo is not like other DVRs that gives you no control over how recordings are organized.









If you haven't enabled groups, press ENT from the Now Playing list to do so.

Note how all my sports team recordings recordings are automatically organized into their own folders. I have wishlists set to record all my favorite pro and college sports teams, each organized into their own team folder. Sometimes I will start watching a game 45 minutes in, skipping commercials until I catch up live late in the 4th quarter; other times I will wait until the game is over and fast forward through the game to see all the highlights.

Although I don't, you can do the exact the same thing for news. You can create a wishlist folder called "Daily News" and have as many different daily news programs as you want recorded and stored in that single folder, with all updated every day to the newest edition. Here's an example of an autorecord wishlist for a sports team:










Here's an example of a news wishlist to record three different daily news programs and store them all in a "Daily News" folder:



















This capability was introduced with the 9.1 software, which added the ability to create wishlists that record multiple programs of your choice, each with a unique title or keyword, and all stored in a single folder name of your choice.


----------



## 37bigdon (May 28, 2007)

I was already fully aware of the capabilities discussed by *bkdtv*. But those of us who have had Auto-Tune and used it extensively find no satisfaction in those features; they have their uses and I sometimes use them.

Take note . . . . Once set up, Auto-Tune requires *zero* button pushes to accomplish what I want. That's zero, nada, none!


----------



## dunhamd (Feb 14, 2006)

37bigdon said:


> Take note . . . . Once set up, Auto-Tune requires *zero* button pushes to accomplish what I want. That's zero, nada, none!


Once set up, I would assume any method takes no button pushes to accomplish, yes?

-- 
Darren


----------

